# New Miller Lite Brewmasters Collection



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thought I'd give a heads up to all the fellow beer fans that miller lite has a great new line of beers coming out. I had never heard of it but I have a friend who's sister works for Miller's promotional department and she hooked us up with a 6 pack of each of their new beers. They're not fully released yet, I think they're actually only available in the Charlotte area but if you can get your hands on one I definitely suggest trying it. There are 3 flavors as far as I know; Amber, Wheat, and Blond. Me and two other friends finished them off last night and tried each flavor, and we all had different favorites. I personally enjoyed the Wheat the best, it went great with the RP Edge I was smokin.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll keep an out out for it in my area.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I work in a liquor store in Milwaukee and haven't heard anything about it. The only new thing I have heard coming out of Miller is the 68 calorie High Life extra Light. 

These sound very interesting. I love a good wheat like Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat. I am more partial to Belgian Blondes than any others I have tried, and an amber is usually hit or miss with me. I shall be looking forward to this. Can't be worse than Miller Chill.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> Can't be worse than Miller Chill.


:r Indeed, that stuff is @sstastic. Will wait to see what happens with these new Miller brews. Haven't been a fan of any of the large brewers in quite a while, but am always willing to give 'em the benefit of another sample when they release something new. Except Miller Chill. Miller still owes my tastebuds for that one.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I'm a bit leery of Miller attempting a brew that has a body stronger than that slightly above water.

I may try them, but I most certainly will reserve the right to wash out the most likely unsuccessful result with a beer that tastes better. 


Here's hoping Miller turns a corner from mass produced lighter beers, which are not my taste. If they are yours, more power to ya, drink what you like.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> I'm a bit leery of Miller attempting a brew that has a body stronger than that slightly above water.
> 
> I may try them, but I most certainly will reserve the right to wash out the most likely unsuccessful result with a beer that tastes better.
> 
> Here's hoping Miller turns a corner from mass produced lighter beers, which are not my taste. If they are yours, more power to ya, drink what you like.


 :tpd:

I did see the Wheat in a local store last week. I almost fell down in the aisle and started laughing. I took a bottle out and had a peek and it appears to be un-filtered, which made me consider actually trying it. There was also another miller brew but can't think what it was. So I may actually pick some up and see, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been curious to try these. In my opinion, they're innocent until proven guilty. Then again I said that once about an $8 haircut, and that didn't turn out so well.

I figure Blue Moon is a Coors beer, so maybe it won't be so bad.

I've gotta run to the grocery store tonight anyway, maybe I'll grab some of this if they've got it next door. (I'll also check the Lucid price while I'm there Jason.)


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Tried the wheat. Not impressed. It tasted better than regular Miller Lite, but I'm not sure I'd have known it was a wheat beer if I hadn't bought it. I also picked up a 6-pack Sam Adam's White Ale, for $1 more. That one definitely had more of a 'wheat' flavor, a little more spice, little stronger taste. For wheat beer, my money still goes to Blue Moon (or a true belgian).

PS - The Lucid Absinthe was $64.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for jumping on the grenade Mark. I appreciate it...





Really, I do......




:tu


----------

